# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  вечная перезагрузка

## Изумрудна

вчера отключили свет и комп при включение перезагружается вернее он выдает окошко где говориться об экстренном отключении и варианты загрузки (безопасный режим 3 вида, обычная загрузка и с правильными параметрами) но при выборе любого варианта он опять перезагружается и так бесконечно, подскажите что делать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...что делать?


Проверить конфигурацию BIOS, состояние диска/системной платы (хотя возникновение проблем на аппаратном уровне - это при большом невезении).

----------


## this

слетела винда, возьми диск загрузочный с установкой подобного windows и при установке когда перед выбором диска для установки ищется уже установленная копия виндоус то выбери её и все, он восстановит поврежденные файлы

----------

